# CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C



## Bübchen (9. September 2011)

*CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie ich die Lüfter korrekt montieren soll. Momentan blasen beide CPU Kühlerlüfter vom Kühler weg, siehe Bildanhang. Ist das so korrekt oder sollten beide nach hinten blasen? Die CPU Temperatur liegt meistens bei ca. 40°C, auch schon mehr oder weniger im Ruhezustand.

Desweiteren würde ich gerne Gehäuselüfter verbauen, vorne könnte ich 1x120, hinten 2x80er. In welche Richtung sollten die blasen? Die hinteren nehme ich mal an raus, der vordere normalerweise rein, aber da ja schon der rechte CPU Kühlerlüfter dem entgegen bläst, würde ich für vorne auch eher raus blasen lassen, es sei denn ich soll die CPU Kühlerlüfter anders montieren.

Am Seitenteil sind unten noch weitere Belüftungslöcher vorhanden, Fläche ca. 15x8cm, keine Befestigung für Lüfter, die mußte weichen da ich das Seitenteil bearbeiten mußte, der Prolimatech Megahalem war zu groß für das Seitenteil. Ich habe quasi noch eine weitere Haube aus Alu in der Größe von 20x20cm auf das Seitenteil gesetzt damit ich es überhaupt mal wieder montieren kann.

Als Gehäuselüfter wollte ich die Arctic Cooling holen, den GPU Lüfter werde ich wohl auch noch tauschen, wenn der richtig aufdreht macht der mächtig Krach, aber das kommt später...

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Icebreaker87 (9. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Also als erstes solltest du denn vorderen Lüfter drehen das der auch nach hinter bläst. Das wird schon einiges bringen. Als zweites solltest du dich nach einem neuen Gehäuse umschauen welches hinten eine Aufnahme für 120er Lüfter bietet oder grösser. Kauf keine 80er Lüfter die machen ausser Krach nicht viel mehr. Vorne könntest du noch einen 120er montieren wird sicher was bringen.

Aber wie gesagt ich würde mich nach einem neuen Gehäuse umschauen.


----------



## mars321 (9. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Die billigste Lösung wäre einfach vorne einen 120er und hinten einen mit Kabelbinder befestigen.
Zum beispiel: 
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hideout (9. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Ja, bitte dreh den rechten Lüfter um so das er kalte Luft durch die Lamellen bläst


----------



## Bübchen (10. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Danke für die Tips, da ja der Hinweis auf ein neues Gehäuse kam, welches könnte ich dann nehmen? Der Lüfter ist ca. 158mm hoch.

Zur Auswahl habe ich mal ein paar rausgesucht:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard III Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-430-KWN1 Midi-Tower Window - black
AeroCool Strike-X schwarz/rot | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master Gladiator 600 schwarz (RC-600-KKN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermaltake Spacecraft VF-I USB 3.0-Version mit Sichtfenster (VN600A1W2Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ausgeben wollte ich ca. 50€, mehr nicht, steht ja eh die ganze Zeit unter Tisch.
Wer noch einen anderen Vorschlag hat, gerne her damit.

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Bei den meisten Gehäuse wird es etwas eng mit dem Kühler, wi ewäre zb das Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, Sharkoon T9 Value, Sharkoon Nightfall usw. Etwas teurer aber deutlich geräumiger wäre zb das Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## Bübchen (10. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Hallo,

danke für Deine Tips, aber ich habe mir was ganz anderes überlegt, kommt mich am billigsten.

Ich besorge mir Einbauwinkel für Festplatten, und tausche meine 2 Gehäuse. Bei mir steht ja noch ein Server, Gehäuse ist ein NZXT Tempest EVO mit serienmäßigen Gehäuselüftern, vorne, hinten und oben. Das hatte ich mir damals geholt um meine ganzen externen Festplatten dort unterzubringen.
Laut der Beschreibung müßte mein CPU Lüfter da auch reinpassen.

Dann nehme ich noch eine Festplatte aus dem Server und baue sie in den SpielePC ein, quasi als Backup Platte.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Gut wäre die billigste Alternative. Von den Abmaßen wäre es geräumig genug


----------



## Bübchen (11. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mal alles umgebaut, muß mir nur noch eine Kabelverlängerung besorgen für das Kabel das auf der linken Seite über die Grafikkarte läuft, anders ging es nicht.
Gleich wird der mal angeklemmt und getestet ob er jetzt überhaupt noch läuft

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2011)

*AW: CPU Kühlerlüfter und Gehäuselüfter in welche Richtung? CPU bei ca. 40°C*

Macht schon mal einen deutlich aufgeräumteren Eindruck. Vielleicht sollte man die Deckellüfter in der Drehzahl reduzieren, damit die den Luftstrom nicht so stören


----------

